# Car Play Anyone?



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yep ... Snappa did , I got an android for $ 89.00 plus shipping from china and mine has wifi and 4G if I so desire if you are certain of an upgrade we can help .. that is if you can understand wiring Diagrams and Schematics ..you will need lots of cash too to purchase every thing that is needed to Instalĺ yourself or pay an installer !


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Most stereos are not XM ready except when supplied by the car manu like the Cruze so it you go aftermarket you will need to buy an XM receiver(I have a couple of them and all the hardware, if interested) So if you go radio aftermarket you have to buy an XM receiver that look like GPS receivers that are hooked into the stereo antenna. Then you have play the radio on a channel that is not used in your area like 88.7 or 107.9 or something like that and is how the XM transmits thru the non XM ready stereo. The XM receiver has it's own antenna that mounts on your trunk or roof. I have the equip still but since the Cruze has XM capability I don't use it anymore but I remember the nightmares of hooking it up and the having to plug the XM receiver into the cig lighter and turning the XM on and setting the car stereo to the channel set as mentioned above. It was nice to have a XM capable stereo like in the Cruze. Oh yea you need antenna adapters to go from the XM receiver and to the car antenna(not XM) That way you can listen to AM FM and XM. Lots of fun!! LOL Buy still has some of this equip and here is a link Car Satellite Radios - Best Buy. If you don't want a bunch of hardware, stay with the factory stereo


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Patman said:


> Most stereos are not XM ready except when supplied by the car manu like the Cruze so it you go aftermarket you will need to buy an XM receiver(I have a couple of them and all the hardware, if interested) So if you go radio aftermarket you have to buy an XM receiver that look like GPS receivers that are hooked into the stereo antenna. Then you have play the radio on a channel that is not used in your area like 88.7 or 107.9 or something like that and is how the XM transmits thru the non XM ready stereo. The XM receiver has it's own antenna that mounts on your trunk or roof. I have the equip still but since the Cruze has XM capability I don't use it anymore but I remember the nightmares of hooking it up and the having to plug the XM receiver into the cig lighter and turning the XM on and setting the car stereo to the channel set as mentioned above. It was nice to have a XM capable stereo like in the Cruze. Oh yea you need antenna adapters to go from the XM receiver and to the car antenna(not XM) That way you can listen to AM FM and XM. Lots of fun!! LOL Buy still has some of this equip and here is a link Car Satellite Radios - Best Buy. If you don't want a bunch of hardware, stay with the factory stereo


iPhone has a skydock app for that but Yeah I also have the horrible mount to trunk or try and steal the signal from your rear window mounted antenna setup in a box somewhere when I tried it 5 years ago. People complain about sound quality out of the oem head unit, that thing sounded like am radio on a walkman.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You guys are thinking in the Box . Take all of the information from the Box and what have you ? thinking outside the Box .. I say and have done the research with all of the schematics , offered Harnesses with the integration modules , and guess what it's better then ya think .. I got astc TV in me cruzen ..Ha,ha ha . with nah enough bragging ... there are a ton of Head units out there . My advice is not settle for the well known name brand .. unless that is what you prefer . check these puppies out ......................Driving Entertainment | Xtrons


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We've had a couple of people post threads on how to move the stock display up to the dash and put a 7 inch android tablet in the display area. This keeps all the base functionality intact. Not sure about replacing the actual radio though.


----------



## greenmeansgo (Feb 7, 2013)

greenmeansgo said:


> I have a 2012 Cruz Eco. I'm looking to upgrade the stock 2 color 8 bit display head unit, but I have a couple of questions:
> 
> Has anyone upgraded their car with an aftermarket car play system? This is my preference since I'm an iPhone user.
> 
> ...



I guess I could have been more clear.

-I have experience installing stereo's and audio equipment, so there's no problems there. I wanted to know if anyone had experience installing CarPlay compatible receiver along with a steering wheel control adapter since that is what I'm interested in doing.

-I'm willing to install an aftermarket XM receiver, but I will only use the existing antenna...if it's possible. I will NOT put a 2nd XM antenna on my car and I will not have the signal broadcast to an unused FM channel. If that's what's necessary I'll just go without.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I believe you can reuse the antenna for XM, haven't really used it outside of already installed. Wheel controls are needed in swap to retain the config button functions when you relocate that radio screen.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Installer.com start here ..Installation Parts for Car Stereo Installers - Harnesses, Dash Kits, Bluetooth, Tools, Do it Yourself Stuff


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

OB that is Yuck .. I'll Upload a Video when I am finished with this Phenominal little Genuine made with me own hands Upgrade to me Entertainment system .... Just Ordered the 4 channel Amp to enhance me Phenominal speakers .. I am Keeping all Oem Functions to Boot .. Enhance Guys ....... why Butcher .... the Smurf has Lead the way when he decided to adress the incidentals and increase his pleasure .. I like pleasure .. and am willing to Pay for It ..

And I Like to Bust me Knuckles !!!!!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

brian v said:


> OB that is Yuck .. I'll Upload a Video when I am finished with this Phenominal little Genuine made with me own hands Upgrade to me Entertainment system .... Just Ordered the 4 channel Amp to enhance me Phenominal speakers .. I am Keeping all Oem Functions to Boot .. Enhance Guys ....... why Butcher .... the Smurf has Lead the way when he decided to adress the incidentals and increase his pleasure .. I like pleasure .. and am willing to Pay for It ..
> 
> And I Like to Bust me Knuckles !!!!!


You need a build thread already.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

As brian mentioned, I have installed a CarPlay compatible unit in my Cruze so it will be appropriate to give you a review on the whole system.

Been using it continuously since December and I will say it's not without its bugs, however it is nice. The head unit of choice was the Pioneer App Radio 4. While each headunit is different you will come to realize all headunit a with CarPlay will exhibit similar if not the same bugs as the software for it is internally dependent on the iPhone itself. Some of these things include:

No music playing despite the screen saying it is. (Resolved by redocking the iPhone)

Siri not responding (Resolved by removing iphone and resetting it or turning off and on)

Siri has a hard time distinguishing between "Paul" and "call". Hopefully you don't have a friend named Paul like as in my case. Each time I attempt to say call, Siri says "who would you like to call?" Then I say Paul she then says "who would you like to call" and it repeats. (resolved by not making friends with anyone named Paul and cutting anyone out of your life with this name forever)

i I mean those are my main gripes but they don't happen often and surely not as much as it did when I first used it. For some reason the usage became smoother over time. Also keep in mind this is a work in progress and Apple has an update being worked on for it. Once you do get used to the bugs for the time being, it will almost be second nature in your ability to address them
so fast it's like they aren't even there.

i would like all users of this ssytem to start a thread of the issues they encounter and resolutions, only thing is I'm the only one with it and a possible other user who when we last talked was in the process of having it installed. I believe they did get it out in though, same headunit as I. Maybe we could all do that though?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> You need a build thread already.



What I gotta teach ya how to row a boat too ..

I 'll try to get some Pics together to show all of the good stuff like stringing the wires to the doors and how to take all of the seats out to run the leads under the insulation and carpet .. what about just some pics of how I popped the Head Unit in after the immence soildering I had to do for the connections .. what else would you's guys like to see ? IT Playing a Blackhawks Game that they actually win ?

Piece of pie Merc !


----------

